#  Chat Ecke >   bin verzweifelt, wütend, traurig.. :-( >

## lucy230279

warum? 
erstens kann mein schatz mich am freitag nicht auf der kur besuchen kommen, weil sein freier tag kurzfristig gestrichen wurde. 
aber das werde ich schon überleben.. 
schlimmer ist: ich habe mir gerade meinen dienstplan für august faxen lassen. ich stehe so oft am serviceschalter, wie nie zuvor.
teilweise gleich 2 tage hintereinander von 10-21.00. wie soll ich das durchstehn?
außerdem habe ich kaum nachmittage an denen ich kundenberatungen durchführen kann. da aber die meisten kunden nur nachmittags können, heißt das, dass ich an meinen kurzen tagen länger arbeiten muss. 
mein chef, den ich eigentlich gut leiden kann, hat die regel: wer weniger ertrag schreibt, muss mehr an den serviceschalter.
natürlich stehe ich dieses jahr mit meinen ertragszielen äußerst schlecht da, 10 Tage Urlaub, 7 Wochen Arbeitsunfähigkeit und 4,5 Wochen Kur (ja sie ist verlängert worden!)
alles in allem 13,5 Wochen, die ich keinen Ertrag schreiben konnte. 
und jetzt haben wir kalenderwoche 30. ich war also fast die hälfte der zeit nicht da. wie bitte schön, soll ich da bei knapp 60 % meiner Ziele stehn? die kunden schließen ja auch nicht so einfach ab. da bedarf es manchmal einiger termine. 
auch wenn ich nicht gut da stehe, kann ich doch für krankheit nicht bestraft werden, oder? dass es nicht ohne serviceschalter geht, ist mir klar, aber doch nicht 2 volle tage und nicht hintereinander?
ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich die zähne zusammenbeiße, es wird nicht ohne schmerzen funktionieren. :loser_3_cut:  
kurz gesagt, im august werde ich wieder jeden tag lang arbeiten müssen, vielleicht noch ein paar samstage dazu. etwas mehr tramal und dann wird es schon gehn, oder wie? 
bin traurig und weiß nicht weiter. was soll ich tun? 
natürlich mit chef reden, aber der wird seinen dienstplan nicht ändern, dann müsste er ihn ja nochmal komplett neu schreiben. ich glaube auf dauer wird das nix in dieser firma mit mir, leider. 
meint ihr, da könnte ein behindertenausweis was dran ändern?
habe auch schon über teilzeitarbeit nachgedacht, bzw. ins telefonservicecenter zu wechseln. aber das wird wohl nicht vor ende des jahres passieren...

----------


## Brava

Oh man so kannst du nicht weiter machen
Lucy du geht kaputt,bei den vielen Stunde,mir fällt da nur eins ein mit dem Chef reden
das es so nicht geht,weil du ja Krank bist.
Was auch bestimmt noch geht,sind Atteste vom Arzt 
welche Arbeit du machen kannst und welche nicht

----------


## lucy230279

es ist ja nicht so, dass ich überhaupt nicht stehen oder sitzen kann, es geht nur um die dauer. 
wenn ich aber gar nicht mehr an die kasse kann (die übrigens in meinem verantwortungsbereich liegt), kann ich nimmer auf der geschäftsstelle arbeiten.
da helfen auch ärztliche atteste nix.
auf längere zeit gesehn, werde ich mir wohl nen anderen arbeitsplatz suchen müssen. aber diesen schritt muss ich mir in ruhe überlegen. denn das mach ich nicht von heute auf morgen

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo lucy,  
grundsätzlich darf Dir aus einer Krankheit keine Benachteiligung am Arbeitsplatz entstehen.
Ich würde deswegen auch einmal über einen Behindertenausweis nachdenken. 
Der Arbeitgeber muß ggf. für einen behindertengerechten Arbeitplatz sorgen.
Ich empfehle, nach einem vorbereitenden Gespräch z.B. mit Fachleuten von ver.di oder einem Fachanwalt für Arbeitsrecht u. Sozialrecht, ein Gespräch mit Deinem Chef, möglichst in Gegenwart eines Angehörigen der Mitarbeiter-Vertretung.     
Im übrigen hat auch die Krankenkasse Fachleute für diese Problematik. 
Gute Besserung,  
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo lucy,  
ein Nachtrag:  
Besonders im Hinblick auf das Benachteiligungsverbot für Behinderte aus dem Allgemeinen Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG), solltest Du über die Frage nachdenken, ob Du bei Dir nicht die Voraussetzungen einer Behinderung im Sinne des § 2 Abs. 1 SGB IX vorliegen.
Damit wäre höchstwahrscheinlich auch die Idee eines Arbeitgebers erledigt, sich mal intensiver mit der Möglichkeit einer krankheitsbedingten Kündigung zu beschäftigen.   
Pianoman

----------


## sun

Hallo liebe Lucy! 
Das hört sich ja garnicht so gut an, bei dir dort.  
Ich weiß auch nicht was am Besten wäre, ich weiß nur das ich mit mir selbst seit 2004 gekämpft habe diesen Ausweis anzusuchen. Jetzt habe ich es ja gemacht und hoffe das ich bald was höre.  
Es ist leichter gesagt, mach dies mach das und mach so, schau auf dich und und und und 
erst jetzt habe ich es in den letzten 14 Tagen erlebt. täglich ein Infusion mit 2 Diclo und 2 Dexa und eine Infusion abends mit Tramal. Und das reichte nicht da mußte ich noch Fläschen weiß Novalgien dazu nehmen. Mein Arzt wollte, das ich ins KH gehe.  
Ich wollte es aber nicht und er hat mir geholfen, er war immer da, hängte mir die Infusionen an und ich ging arbeiten. Super oder? Jetzt habe ich 14 Tage so hinter mich gebracht. Kaum ein Stunde geschlafen. Die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen.  
Oft ist man blöd. Ich war bis heute auch arbeiten. Habe meine Infusionen bekommen, habe Mittags die Zeit rein gearbeitet und vor lauter schlechten Gewissen abends noch den Lap Top mit genommen und nachts gearbeitet "konnte ja eh nicht schlafen". Beim arbeiten sekundenschlaf, beim zum arbeiten fahren sekunden schlaf. Man darf garnicht darüber nachdenken. 
Gestern habe ich nun wieder meine Remicade bekommen und jetzt bin ich am Sand. Hab keine Kraft mehr nichts mehr. Könnte heulen, zittere. Keinen Stuhlgang seit 10 Tagen( heute gott sei dank ein klein wenig wieder) sonst hätte ich ins KH müssen, bis Ende der Woche hatte ich noch Frist. War heute morgen noch in der Arbeit, aber ich habe es nicht mehr geschafft.  
Lucy, ich glaub du weißt was ich damit sagen will. Bitte schau auf dich. Erkundige dich über diesen Ausweis, wie weit er dich weiter bringt. Hast du vielleicht einen Arzt der sich damit ein wenig auskennt. Ich habe damals mit meinem Hausarzt und Rheumatologen gesprochen und beide befürworteten diesen Gang. Der Rheumatologen meinte, es sei sogar sehr wichtig. Angesprochen wurde ich jedesmal bei der kur darauf.  
Probier es. Ich habe den Schritt endlich gemacht und werde dir natürlich genau berichten wie es weiter geht, was ich dann weiß, ob er mir hilft bzw was ich als nächstes machen muß. Wenn du willst natürlich.  
Überleg es dir. Ab eine gewissen Prozentzahl muß der Arbeitsgeber allerdings benachrichtigt werden. Aber wenn dein Arbeitsgeber bescheid weiß und vielleich sprichst du mal mit ihm darüber. Und vielleicht findet ihr zusammen eine geeignete Lösung. Sprich offen über deine Bedenken und wie gerne du diesen Job eigentlich machst, aber es so nicht schaffst. Wenn es dann wirklich nicht geht, kannst du dir ja überlegen was du machst.  
Kannst mir auch gerne mal per pn schreiben.  
Liebe Grüße und halt die ohren steif.

----------


## Frosch

Lucy,  
wirst Du als sofort arbeitsfähig aus der Kur entlassen? Was sagen die Fachleute in der Kurklinik zu der Sache?

----------


## lucy230279

@sun  

> erst jetzt habe ich es in den letzten 14 Tagen erlebt. täglich ein Infusion mit 2 Diclo und 2 Dexa und eine Infusion abends mit Tramal. Und das reichte nicht da mußte ich noch Fläschen weiß Novalgien dazu nehmen

 bitte übertreib es nicht mit den medis. ich hab das selber durch und bin im mom auch bei 300-350 mg tramal pro tag angekommen. aber pass auf dich auf, ja?   

> Oft ist man blöd. Ich war bis heute auch arbeiten. Habe meine Infusionen bekommen, habe Mittags die Zeit rein gearbeitet und vor lauter schlechten Gewissen abends noch den Lap Top mit genommen und nachts gearbeitet "konnte ja eh nicht schlafen". Beim arbeiten sekundenschlaf, beim zum arbeiten fahren sekunden schlaf. Man darf garnicht darüber nachdenken.

 bist du noch zu retten? entschuldige die ausdrucksweise, aber du arbeitest dich noch mal kaputt. du bist doch schon krank, meinst du, es wird dadurch besser? und sekundenschlaf kann tödlich sein, nicht nur für dich auch für andere, also schalt mal nen gang zurück, sonnenschein!!! 
@frosch 
werde wahrscheinlich arbeitsfähig entlassen, ich kann es mir auch überhaupt nicht leisten, weiter krank zu machen. 
habe heute mit der dama vom sozialdienst gesprochen. sie empfiehlt mir unbedingt die beantragung des ausweises, 50% sollte ich auf jeden fall bekommen. das mach ich aber erst, wenn ich weiß wie es weiter geht. 
ob ich zu meinem freund ziehe und dort ne neue arbeitsstelle suche oder ob er zu mir zieht und ich teilzeitarbeit mache oder mir nen ganz anderen job suche. 
wenn ich dann weiß wie es weiter geht und nen festen arbeitsvertrag habe, erst dann beantrage ich den ausweis. vorher könnte es probleme geben, nen neuen arbeitgeber zu finden. wenn ich dann nen job hab, sind die ausweise gern gesehn. 
außerdem hat mir die dame geraten evtl. über ne versetzung innerhalb der sparkasse nachzudenken, da muss ich nochmal mit meinem chef ein intensives gespräch führen, bzw. mit dem schwerbehindertenvertreter. 
@pianoman 
danke für deine guten tipps :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

falls ich doch über nen jobwechsel nachdenken muss...macht mal vorschläge, als was, bzw.wo ich arbeiten könnte? 
würde ja am liebsten wirtschaftsjuristin werden, aber leider geht dieses fernstudium über 4 jahre und kostet schlappe 200,- eur pro monat. daran is also im mom nicht zu denken. andere vorschläge? 
vielleicht umschulung? wird das bezahlt? in welchem beruf? hab keine ahnung...

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Also erstens hast du sicher Recht mit den Vorwürfen an mich. 
Aber du weißt ja wie das ist in diesem Moment. 
Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die Kur. Das es mir dann wieder besser geht. Auf das, das ich dann vier Wochen nicht zu Hause bin, überhaupt nicht. Aber ich werde es überstehen, dafür geht es dann wieder besser. Und kennen tu ich ja auch ein paar Leutchen dort. Die immer zur gleichen Zeit gehen. Und von Bad Gastein.   
So nun zu deiner Frage. 
Also es ist sicher möglich eine Umschulung zu machen. Was du dann machen willst, weiß ich nicht.  
Also bei mir ging das so. 
Ich habe in Deutschland eine Schule besucht das ich Mustergestalter/ Sticker werde. Hat mir Spaß gemacht der Job, war halt was künstlerisches. Aber es ging dann einfach nicht mehr.  
Deshalb habe ich mich überall schlau gemacht, was ich machen kann. Habe mich mit dem AMS (Arbeitsmarktservice) bei euch Arbeitsamt oder? Habe die gefragt ob das geht und. Das würden sie nicht kennen und wollten es gleich wieder belassen. Aber ich habe es damals nicht gelassen. Ich habe mich schlau gemacht, habe überall hin telefoniert und alles gesammelt.  
Wollte mich umschulen lassen, zur Bürokauffrau. Man muß wirklich hartnäckig bleiben. Ich habe dann dieses Institut gefunden, die das machen und habe mit denen x Mal telefoniert und die haben mir dann auch geholfen was ich machen muß. Deshalb bin ich wieder hin zum AMS (ich weiß nicht, die war ganz verwundert, das ich so engagiert war.  
Auf jedenfall nicht aufgeben.  
Der nächste Schritt, als ich wusste wo und wie das funktioniert und vorallem, was ich haben wollte. War. Das ich beim AMS nochmal gefragt habe wegen Förderung und so wie das dann funktioniert. Ich mußte dann zu PVA (Pensionsversicherungsanstalt) Und die checkten meine Befunde und mich ab und entschieden ob es notwendig wäre, eine Umschulung anzutreten. Achja mein Orthopäde der schrieb mir ein Attest das ich meinen alten Beruf nicht mehr ausüben könnte und begründete dies.  
Im Endeffekt hat die PVA es genehmigt. So wurden 50% der Ausbildung von der PVA und 50% vom AMS bezahlt. Da die Schule aber 200 km entfernt war. Bekam ich dort also in Salzburg eine Wohnung bezahlt. Weil aber im Kolpinghaus kein Platz mehr war. Das ist wohl oft so dort. Sie gaben mir ein Limit und ich konnte mir eine Wohnung aussuchen. Diese wurde dann auch bezahlt, wie die Heimfahrt alle 14 Tage und monatlich ein Taschengeld von 550 Euro bekam ich. Das monatliche Entgeld wird bei uns aber berechnet. Es kommt drauf an ob du zu Hause wohnst, ob du Familie hast und welche Ausgaben und so, wie halt beim Stempelgeld. Ein bischen weniger war es bei mir. Da ich ja zu Hause wohnte und keine Familie hatte und so bekam ich das. Aber ich brauchte ja sonst nichts. Die Wohnung wurde dort bezahlt, Den Strom, Wasser und so mußte ich schon zahlen.  
Also ich dann in der Ausbildung war, habe ich immer wieder um Weiterbildungen angefragt. Wie ECDL, spezifische Ausbildungen für Import, Export, Einkauf, Verkauf, Marketing und dann habe ich noch gefragt ob ich noch den Finanzbuchhalter machen kann. So habe ich den zweimal Wöchentlich abends von 6 - 10 und alle zwei Wochen Samstag noch gemacht. Wurde mir alles bezahlt, man muß nur hartnäckig sein und argumentieren.  
Als die Ausbildung dann fertig war, konnte ich nicht auf anhieb wo anfangen. Da es hier in osttirol brutal schwer ist, was zu finden. Deshalb habe ich dann noch den Screendesigner gemacht, wurde mir auch bezahlt.  
Sie waren die fast zwei Jahre in Salzburg sehr stressig und ich mußte viel lernen, aber ich wollte soviel wie möglich für mich raus holen.  
Du siehst es gibt vieles. Mach dir mal Gedanken was du machen willst. Oder geh zu eurem Arbeitsamt, da gibt es extra einen der für solche Fälle zuständig ist, der soll dich dann beraten, was es gibt und Broschüren mitgeben. Und dich dann aufklären was die nächsten Schritte in Deutschland sind. 
Der soll dich unterstützen. Ups. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob sie das gleich machen, solange du im Arbeitsverhältniss bist. Da werden sie sich sicher wehren. Aber fragen kannst du ja mal, sprich einfach offen und ehrlich. Das es sicher nicht mehr lange gehen kann und ich weiß nicht.

----------


## lucy230279

@sun 
vielen dank für deine tipps.
aufgeben werde ich nicht. 
leider hab ich gestern wieder geweint. ich hab mit meiner mama telefoniert.
als ich ihr erzählte, dass ich überlege 75% arbeiten zu gehn, war sie sehr sehr sauer.
ich solle mich nicht so gehn lassen und wenn ich mich zumindestens gedanklich von der krankheit befreit hab, werde ich auch voll arbeiten gehn können.
ich soll kämpfen.
ich hab sie dann gefragt, ob sie denkt, dass ich nur rumhänge und den ganzen tag am jammern bin wie schlecht es mir geht.
ich sagte auch dass ich es nicht mehr schaffe 10-11h zu stehen oder zu sitzen, daraufhin meinte sie, dann muss der dienstplan eben so gestaltet werden, dass es halbe halbe ist. dass mir aber trotzdem die kraft fehlt, habe ich lieber nicht erwähnt.
ich hab dann gesagt, dass ich, um meine ziele zu schaffen, wohl wieder 50h arbeiten gehen muss. das fand sie gut, auch wenn ich erwähnt habe, dass mich das kaputt machen könnte und ich nicht vorhab in 10 jahren im rollstuhl zu sitzen. 
ich soll zu meinem arbeitgeber gehn und sagen was ich machen kann und dann sollen die sich darum kümmern, wie man das umsetzen kann. ich soll aufhören darüber nachzudenken denn es ist nicht meine aufgabe. 
dann erzählte ich vom schwerbehindertenausweis, dass ich ihn beantrage wolle und mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit einen mit 50% bekomme. 
ich soll das ja nicht machen, so ein blödsinn und das reden die mir in der klinik nur ein, weil sie das machen müssen usw.
aber wahrscheinlich, keine ahnung ob es wirklich so ist, hat sie angst davor, ein "behindertes" kind zu haben und macht sich sorgen ob es denn dann überhaupt beruflich weitergeht. 
ich war / bin fix und alle. mithilfe meiner psychotherapeutin hier habe ich auch herausgefunden, dass ich schon sehr früh, mit 10 jahren, viel verantwortung übernehmen musste und immer alles das getan habe was meine eltern von mir verlangt haben. und so ist es leider immer noch. wenn ich was anderes mache, redet meine ma so auf mich ein, dass ich sofort ein schlechtes gewissen habe.
ich habe immer so funktioniert, wie es andere wollen und das ist auch noch so. ich mache das was mir gesagt wird und noch mehr, um anerkennung zu bekommen.
ich möchte doch nur, dass meine eltern, v.a. meine ma stolz auf mich ist und möchte ihre anerkennung.   
die diskussion will sie in den nächsten tagen fortführen, davor hab ich schon bammel. 
ich weiß dass es mein leben ist, aber ich komm nicht davon los. meine ma ist mir viel zu wichtig als das ich sie enttäuschen möchte. 
also hab ich heute nur gefrühstückt, 300mg tramal eingeworfen und viel geschlafen, jetzt gehts mir erstmal etwas besser. 
es tut mir leid wenn ich euch jetzt hier so zugetextet habe mit meinen problemen, aber ich musste mir das jetzt mal von der seele reden. 
wenn es hier fehl am platz ist, lösch ich es auch wieder.

----------


## Brava

Ach Lucy
Lass dich drücken :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: 
Das mit deiner Mutter verstehe ich nicht,Sie sollte dich in deinem tun unterstützen
und dich nicht auch noch mehr runterziehn
Was ist daran eine Entäuschung für deine Mutter?
Du musst an erster Stelle an dich denken,dann erst an den Rest der Welt

----------


## lucy230279

@brava   

> Was ist daran eine Entäuschung für deine Mutter?

 es war schon schwer genug, als ich mich von meinem ex getrennt hab.
konnte sie überhaupt nicht verstehen. 
meine ma ist eine kämpfernatur. sie musste schon immer kämpfen, hat jetzt ihren traumjob, eine superwohnung in salzburg und ihr geliebter sohn wohnt auch bei ihr.außerdem lebt sie mit meinem patenonkel zusammen, der auch genug geld verdient.
sie ist eine absolute karrierefrau und arbeitet rund um die uhr.
sicherlich will sie nur, dass es mir gut geht und das beste für mich.

----------


## lucy230279

antwort von patientenschubser. kam als pn und ich darf sie veröffentlichen.   

> *erstmallucyschütteldamitsiewiederzusichkommt* *
> Lucy es ist dein Leben das hast du prima erkannt...*
> Dafür ein großes Lob.... 
> WARUM denkst du das Du deine Mutter entäuschst? 
> Du bist krank nichts weiter, du musst anfangen deine Krankheit zu akzeptieren dann kannst du andere dvon überzeugen das du WIRKLICH krank bist! 
> Deine Mutter soll sich mal wieder fangen, es geht dir schon schlecht genug da tut es nicht Not das sie dir auch noch ein "schlechtes " Gewissen macht. 
> Der Behindertenausweis bringt dir für dein Leben weitere Vorteile!
> Ich weiß nicht ab welchen Grad das geht kann man sich z.B. von der Telefongrundgebühr befreien lassen, zahlt keine Autosteuer... erkundige dich mal.... 
> Zum anderen MUSS dein Arbeitgeber dir einen entsprechenden Arbeitsplatz zur Verfügung stellen...

----------


## Brava

Lucy das will jede Mutter für ihr Kind!
Aber verständnis gehört genauso dazu,die Trennung von deinem Ex das war deine Entscheidung du musstest mit ihm leben
Es gehen auch Beziehungen schief,das müsste deine Mutter wissen
Denk erst an dich

----------


## Brava

Schubsi hat recht

----------


## lucy230279

so,  
hab mich jetzt ganz lange mit meiner mama ausgesprochen.
es gab meinerseits auch ne menge tränen. :embarrassed_cut: 
sie steht hinter meinen entscheidungen, auch dass ich eventuell nächstes jahr zu meinem schatz ziehen will, wir mal heiraten wollen und kinder bekommen wollen. 
da hat sie auch nix mehr dagegen. 
ich weiß nicht was passiert ist, aber sie war wie ausgewechselt.
puuh, da bin ich aber froh, dass dieses eine problem aus der welt ist. 
das löst zwar noch net das problem dieses threads, aber es tut trotzdem gut.
hoffentlich bleibt sie bei dieser meinung. 
danke danke für eure unterstützung. :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo liebe Lucy! 
Gott sei Dank, das deine Mutter ihre Meinung wieder geändert hat. 
Vielleicht war ihr das auf einmal zuviel und sie mußte erst darüber nachdenken.  
Hoffentlich bleibt sie auch bei dieser Entscheidung. 
Deine MUM ist Karierefrau in Salzburg :Huh?:  Was macht sie denn? Ich bin ja lange in Salzburg gewesen und ein Rheumatologe von mir ist ja auch dort. Bist du ab und an mal in Salzburg? Wenn ja, vielleicht können wir uns ja mal sehen, wenn du Lust hast natürlich.  
noch eines, Ob solche Therads fehl am Platz sind. Also bitte!!!! Für was ist denn ein Forum hier?  
Und für die Tips die ich dir geschrieben habe, wenn ich dir irgendwie noch weiterhelfen kann. Sag mir Bescheid.  
Liebe Grüße und pass auf dich auf aus Österreich sendet dir Nicole  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:   
Ich schenk dir mal eine Blümchen, zur Aufheiterung. Lass den Kopf nicht hängen, wir helfen zusammen. Du schaffst das.  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun, 
4.05? warst du da schon wieder wach oder noch immer wach? :Smiley:  
meine mum arbeitet in der hauptzentrale der firma lombagine cosmetics und leitet dort die aus-und weiterbildung, erstellt die seminare usw. sie hat sich damit ihren traum erfüllt und auch wenn sie mir ganz schön fehlt, bin ich froh, dass sie dort glücklich ist. 
ich bin auch ab und zu in salzburg. aber dieses jahr war ich zum beispiel noch gar nicht.fahre mit meinem freund eventuell ende oktober/anfang november nach salzburg 
danke für das blümchen :shy_5new:  (*rotwerd*)

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Ich hab heute noch garnicht geschlafen, war aber auch noch nie müde. Mein Puls ist wieder so bei 140 150, war auch schon beim Arzt heute. Gestern schon mehrmals telefoniert, ist seit Freitag wieder. Ich habe jeden Pulsschlag heute gehört. Wenn ich auf dem Bauch gelegen bin, im Brustbereich, wenn ich steilich geschlafen bin, dann habe ich ihn am meisten am Mittelfinger gespürt und konnte ihn mitzählen. und am Rücken, dann habe ich ihn im Brustkorb gespürt. Eine innerliche Bombe.  
Naja um 2:00 U:hr bin ich dann endgültig aufgestanden, habe meine Wäsche gemacht und um 3 habe ich dann Pearl Habor geschaut auf ORF. Naja dafür war die Wäsche, gewaschen, getrocknet und gebügelt um halb acht.  
Aber 6: 39 ist ja auch noch sehr früh für Sonntag!!! Oder?  
Wie lange mußt du denn jetzt noch bleiben?

----------


## Brava

Toll  Lucy das mit deiner Mutter
Es wird!!!
Nun kannst du mal an dich deken
Sun Mensch was machst du für Sachen!!!!

----------


## Anja

Hallo Lucy, 
ich heisse Anja und bin neu in diesem Forum. Ich kann gut nachvollziehen, wie Du Dich fühlst. Ich habe vor 10 Jahren ein ganzes Jahr im Beruf aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Magersucht, Blutkrankheit) fehlen müssen. Ich wusste, auf der einen Seite schaffe ich es garnicht voll wieder einzusteigen, andererseits hatte ich riesengrosse Angst, meinen Beruf (Buchhalterin im Krankenhaus) zu verlieren. ES IST SEHR SCHWER: aber Du musst mit Deinem Chef unbedingt reden. Ich hatte auch eine Heidenangst vor diesem Gespräch:aber gute Chefs sind auch nur Menschen und mit Ehrlichkeit kommt man bei ihnen am Besten ran! Mir wurde nahegelegt, für meine Gesundheit zu sorgen ("Sehr witzig; bei psychischen Erkrankungen ist es nicht damit getan, mal eben eine Pille reinzuschmeissen"). Aber ich habe gekämpft; der Job wurde 1 Jahr für mich freigehalten!
Also Lucy, nur Mut! Je mehr der Chef von Dir und Deiner Erkrankung weiss, um so mehr kann er sich in Deine Lage hineinversetzen und Dir helfen.
Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Mut und Glück. Liebe Grüße, Anja

----------


## lucy230279

@sun, 
wie jetzt, nicht geschlafen? ach sonnenschein, soll ich dir mal die sonnenstrahlen lang ziehen? du musst versuchen zu schlafen auch wenn es nicht einfach ist!! 
ich habge geschlafen,aber aufgrund zu vieler gedanken und zu vieler schmerzen bin ich zwischendurch immer wieder aufgewacht und dann, halb sieben ging nix mehr.
bin dann gleich um 7 zum frühstück, war dann spazieren, hab mich wieder hingelegt, noch 2h geschlafen und dann mich spontan entschlossen, meinen schatz zu besuchen.
(OT: leider war das mittagessen schon vorbei als ich dort war und ich musste kurz vorm abendbrot auch schon wieder weg.muss also gestehn, dass ich noch nicht wirklich viel zu mir genommen habe, außer mein frühstück, einer nektarine, ein paar weintrauben und meinen tabs. und ja, es rächt sich schon, der schwindel ist kaum noch zu ertragen. aber morgen gehts ordentlich weiter, versprochen.OT ende)
aber mal zurück zum thema
ich werde mit ganz großer wahrscheinlichkeit sowieso anfang nächsten jahres zu meinem freund ziehn.das bedeutet auch einen neuen job. 
@anja 
ich glaube schon dass ich mit meinem chef reden kann,aber ich weiß nicht genau ob er es versteht. werde meine ärztin hier bitten im entlassungsbericht bestimmte sachen zu erwähnen, von wegen nimmer lange stehn und so. 
dann soll er mir vorschläge unterbreiten wie wir das ganze lösen können. und wenn die einzige möglichkeit teilzeit ist, werde ich das tun.
auch wenn ich leidenschaftlicher workaholic bin, mir ist hier klar geworden, dass ich meine gesundheit nun mal in den vordergrund rücken muss.
das ich nächstes jahr weg will, werde ich ihm noch nicht erzählen, aber ich glaube er kann es sich schon denken. 
@all 
danke für eure tipps.
wenn ihr mögt halte ich euch über den stand der ermittlungen auf dem laufenden.(lese gerade nen krimi :Smiley: )

----------


## Brava

Klar Lucy immer her damit :s_thumbup:

----------


## Frosch

> ich werde mit ganz großer wahrscheinlichkeit sowieso anfang nächsten jahres zu meinem freund ziehn.das bedeutet auch einen neuen job.

 Lucy,  
hast Du gute Aussichten in Deinem Beruf eine neue Stelle an einem neuen Wohnort zu bekommen? 
Sprich aber mit Deinem jetztigen Chef, denn noch bist Du dort und wohl auch noch ein Jahr, vielleicht kannst Du wirklich etwas tauschen/ändern, damit Du nicht stundenlang stehen mußt. Viel Glück für das Gespräch.

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch, 
bei sparkassen gibt es nicht so viele chancen, aber ich hoffe, dass ich, da ich mich nicht unbedingt auf bank festlegen möchte, doch noch andere möglichkeiten finde. gern auch in einem büro oder so, vielleicht auch als halbtagsjob. hab zum beispiel jetzt stellenanzeigen gesehn, wo sie kaufmännische sachbearbeiter suchen. 
also ich denke da ergeben sich genug chancen, auch über empfehlungen.

----------


## lucy230279

mal nen kurzen zwischenstand. 
mein chef weiß inzwischen, dass ich zu meiner großen liebe ziehn will.
er hatte mich vor die wahl gestellt, dass ich es entweder dieses jahr noch versuche oder, wenn ich erst nächstes jahr wegwill, er mir nen platz in einer abteilung sucht, da das geschäftsstellenleben zwar spaß macht, aber manchmal gesundheitlich für mich nicht zu bewältigen ist. 
leider werden jetzt doch einige arbeitsplätze aus betrieblichen gründen wegfallen.
bin auch schon am bewerben, vielleicht, kann ich damit jemand anderen seinen arbeitsplatz retten. 
habe einen traumjob für mich gefunden. hab mich beworben, heuet antwort bekommen. soll noch nen fragebogen ausfüllen und dann laden die mich evtl zu nem vorstellungsgespräch ein. das wäre soo supi.
drückt mir die daumen. :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Ich hoffe für dich das es klappt
Drücke natürlich die Daumen,aber das weisst du ja

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hier schon mal extrem Daumen drück....

----------


## lucy230279

@brava und schubser 
vielen dank euch beiden :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Teetante

@ Lucy,  
ich drücke auch ganz feste die Daumen!!  :s_thumbup:   :s_thumbup:   :s_thumbup:

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante, 
auch dir vielen dank :shy_flower:

----------

